# Breeding Elongatus



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

I was in Aqua-World in St. Louis thursday evening. I stopped in there for the hell of it. Usually the guy only has a few reds, but I just happened in there, and he had a bunch of reds, two black rhoms, a hollandi and three elongatus. 2 of the elongatus were in a tank, that had a divider, and the tank said "not for sale" on it. I asked the guy why they werent for sale. He said "Because they're male and female, I'm trying to breed them" I told him good luck with that. And he said that they'd already bred through the divider once, that he was hoping they'd do it again. I thought he was bullshitting me, and he led me over to a different aquarium, and showed me a fry. Said that they produced one single fry. And there was a little fry in the tank, I couldnt tell if it was an elongatus or not, but couldnt help but think how cool that was. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

anytime I looked around the net and stuff said they have done it in extreme rare case's... I dotn really see it in a divide tank maybe a huge one but I am not a expert on this hehehehehe..


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

po0p said:


> I was in Aqua-World in St. Louis thursday evening. I stopped in there for the hell of it. Usually the guy only has a few reds, but I just happened in there, and he had a bunch of reds, two black rhoms, a hollandi and three elongatus. 2 of the elongatus were in a tank, that had a divider, and the tank said "not for sale" on it. I asked the guy why they werent for sale. He said "Because they're male and female, I'm trying to breed them" I told him good luck with that. And he said that they'd already bred through the divider once, that he was hoping they'd do it again. I thought he was bullshitting me, and he led me over to a different aquarium, and showed me a fry. Said that they produced one single fry. And there was a little fry in the tank, I couldnt tell if it was an elongatus or not, but couldnt help but think how cool that was. Anyone ever heard of this?


[/quote]
i went in there before the no sale signs were on them he had them for sale for 250 each hahahaha lol can you hear me is the hollandi the one with one eye and what were the rhos goin for


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

elongatos said:


> I was in Aqua-World in St. Louis thursday evening. I stopped in there for the hell of it. Usually the guy only has a few reds, but I just happened in there, and he had a bunch of reds, two black rhoms, a hollandi and three elongatus. 2 of the elongatus were in a tank, that had a divider, and the tank said "not for sale" on it. I asked the guy why they werent for sale. He said "Because they're male and female, I'm trying to breed them" I told him good luck with that. And he said that they'd already bred through the divider once, that he was hoping they'd do it again. I thought he was bullshitting me, and he led me over to a different aquarium, and showed me a fry. Said that they produced one single fry. And there was a little fry in the tank, I couldnt tell if it was an elongatus or not, but couldnt help but think how cool that was. Anyone ever heard of this?


[/quote]
i went in there before the no sale signs were on them he had them for sale for 250 each hahahaha lol can you hear me is the hollandi the one with one eye and what were the rhos goin for
[/quote]

I didnt really check out the hollandi that close. But the rhoms were going for $125, and yeah, the one elongatus he has for sale he wants 250 for.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll have to go check that fry out - I live about 15 minutes from AquaWorld (I'm assuming you're talking about the one on Gravois - there are 2 AquaWorlds in St. Louis. The other is out in west county.

I bought a sanchezi there a couple years ago, which was being sold as a "black piranha". I eventually discovered what it was, and took it back a year later. He basically credited me with the price I paid for the sanchezi, and let me use that towards one of the rhoms he had in stock.

Their prices are pricey, but I like the guys there, and their stock always looks to be in the best shape I've seen anywhere.


----------

